# New Demo!!! "Castles in the Sand"



## Frederick Russ (Sep 11, 2004)

By permission I'm releasing an excerpt of the cue, "Castles in the Sand" - hope you like it. Let me know what you think:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Castles.mp3 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Niah (Sep 12, 2004)

Pretty outstanding piece of work, perfect mix and a nice composition.
Tell us what libraries did you use frederick.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks! This was my first piece using SAM Solo Sessions. I used so many different libraries to shore this up - VSL extensively and some EWQLSO Percussion, Spectrasonic Atmosphere and some EWQLSO Silver VOTA choir.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 13, 2004)

Great composition! I really like the interval-based trumpet melody on 0:30! The development of the themes sounds very natural. The libraries blend well.


----------



## DKeenum (Sep 14, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mike M (Sep 15, 2004)

OUtstanding - love the mix and concept! Good work.

M M


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Excelent Compo., Frederick. You surely know how to make something interesting...


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2004)

Well done! Very moving piece that keeps your attention.

-CJ


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your kind comments :o Sorry I've been busy and hadn't had the opportunity to see this! 

8)


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice! Very epic sounding!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Donnie!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 10, 2004)

Excellent Work Frederick ! Great composition, great mix/eq , great ideas and great mockabilities

I really love this genre of orchestral music , it seems to have the sound quality of hollywood, but with the feelings of a european orchestra , Lots of fantasy involved as well ; What else can you ask for ? 

Thumbs up


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed - Have you heard the overture to Waters' "Ca Ira"? A number of parts here gave me the same feelings as Ca Ira, only they seemed to be handled much more maturely here.

Can't wait to hear more from you Frederick.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 10, 2004)

Very nice piece Frederick. Great mix as well... 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Patrick! Based on mixes I've heard of yours (which were very impressive to me) that means a lot.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, I consider myself a beginner in terms of mixing/production :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2004)

Could have fooled me with that darn flamengo guitar piece of yours you did with VSL! Putting us poor guitarists out of job! LOL!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2004)

It's gonna very hard for me to find sleep at night while you poor guitarists go without food for days at a time while my guitar chops are keeping me fat and cozy :roll: :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2004)

For better sleep, you just need to sport those new guitar pajamas with the dollar signs on them - pay no attention to the groaning you hear at night - that's just our hunger pangs


----------



## DPK (Oct 17, 2004)

Truly inspiring work there Frederick! Fantastic mix. And the brass... wow.

dk


----------



## DURO (Oct 22, 2004)

Frederick said:


> By permission I'm releasing an excerpt of the cue, "Castles in the Sand" - hope you like it. Let me know what you think:
> 
> http://www.sanctusangelis.com/mymusic/Castles.mp3
> 
> Thanks for listening!



WOW! :shock: That's AWESOME!


----------



## frankvg (Oct 23, 2004)

Frederick, this is really outstanding work!!

If I may be so inquisitive: which patch did you use for the trumpet?

Frank


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks guys for the supportive comments. Frank, the trumpet on the top of the piece is Sam Solo Session Piccolo Trumpet, and the rest of the piece is VSL Trumpet w/Performance Tool Legato.


----------

